# Brauche ich einen Dualband Router?



## Roadstar (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen neuen Router (am besten mit integriertem Modem) holen. Habe aber gelesen, dass wenn zu viele Wlan Netze in der Umgebung existieren und alle auf 2,4 Ghz arbeiten, kann es zu Einbußen bei der Geschwindigkeit kommen, wenn die Kanäle 1-11 gut ausgelastet sind. Bei mir sind so im Schnitt 25 bis 30 Wlan Netze zu finden(sind einige Büroräume in der Nähe). Auf fast allen Kanälen sind mindestens 2-3 Netze zu finden. Jetzt ist die Frage- muss ich unebedingt einen Dualbandrouter kaufen, damit ich Störungen vermeide oder reicht auch einer,der nur im 2,4 Ghz Bereich arbeitet? Das Problem ist nämlich, es gibt nicht so viele ,die in mit 5 Ghz arbeiten können und einen integriertes Modem haben. Und die Fritzbox 7390 ist mir zu teuer.
Hoffe, dass jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Margash (9. November 2010)

Ich kann dir zwar keine Erfahrungen mit DualBand weitergeben, aber als ich mich beim AccessPoint einer Freundin verkonfiguriert habe und den Kanal der Nachbarn erwischte war das Netzwerk eigentlich nicht benutzbar, dH komplette mehrminütige Verbindungsabbrüche so alle 5min.

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Zwei Netzwerke auf der gleichen Frequenz können sich tatsächlich bis zur Unbenutzbarkeit stören.


----------



## scooterone (9. November 2010)

5 Ghz sind sicher sinnvoll bei deinen Gegebenheiten. Aber 5 GHz gehen nicht so gut durch Wände wie 2,4 GHz. Störfreien Betrieb zu bekommen wird sich schwer herstellen lassen. Kanäle hin oder her, ein W-Lan Netz umfasst 22 MHz, ein Kanal aber nur 5 MHz, also nimmt ein Netz schon mehr als 4 Kanäle in Anspruch.


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2010)

Wie wäre es denn, mit einer WLAN-Alternative zu arbeiten ?


Power LAN bspw.


----------



## Roadstar (10. November 2010)

Na ja,ich muss mit meinem MacBook und mit dem PC ins Netz gehen können,bei Power Lan geht das nicht kabellos oder? PC ginge ja noch,aber ich will nicht unbedingt immer wegen dem MacBook ein Kabel ziehen müssen. Habe hier noch einen Screenschot als Anhang , wo man die Wlan Netze sehen kann.
 Also so wie ich mir die Meinungen ansehe,ist es besser,wenn ich mir einen Dualband Router besorge? Asonsten muss ich Geschwindigkeitsverluste bw Abrrüch in Kauf nehmen?
Danke nochmal für die netten Ratschläge ;


----------



## K3n$! (10. November 2010)

Also das sind schon sehr viele WLAN-Netze.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, einfach einen Dualband-Router kaufen und falls es nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielt, das Gerät wieder zurück zu schicken.


----------



## Roadstar (10. November 2010)

Ja,finde ich auch. Und laut Preisvergleich gibt es nur 7 WLan 802n Routern,die ein intergriertes Modem haben und im 5 Ghz Bereich sind. Wenn man nicht unbedingt über 200€ ausgeben will,bleibt nur ein Router von Netgear, der ziemlich schlechte Bewertungen hat. 
Hat denn niemand so ein ähnliches Problem??? Oder bin ich der einzige,der so verstrahlt lebt?


----------



## mauorrizze (11. November 2010)

Roadstar schrieb:


> Oder bin ich der einzige,der so verstrahlt lebt?



Also so eine verstrahlte Wohnung hab ich wirklich noch nicht gesehen 
Was aber auffällt: der Empfang der Netze ist ziemlich gering und ein paar Kanäle sind noch frei. Ohne Erfahrungswerte zu haben würde ich empfehlen es zu versuchen. Oder da du für den PC ja so und so eine WLAN-Karte/-Stick brauchst diesen zu besorgen und mal ein Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk zwischen Notebook und PC einzurichten zum Testen. Hoffe man kann da auch Frequenz/Kanal wählen. In Windows glaube ich's nicht, aber in OSX vielleicht?

Ansonsten: Metallgitter an die Wände hängen (schützt auch vor gefährlichen Handysendemasten und nervigen Handyanrufen), Sendungsleistung pimpen (und Nachbarn ärgern) oder Richtantennen basteln


----------



## Roadstar (11. November 2010)

mauorrizze schrieb:


> Oder da du für den PC ja so und so eine WLAN-Karte/-Stick brauchst diesen zu besorgen und mal ein Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk zwischen Notebook und PC einzurichten zum Testen. Hoffe man kann da auch Frequenz/Kanal wählen. In Windows glaube ich's nicht, aber in OSX vielleicht?




Bei OSX wüsste ich auch nicht wo man das einstellen kann. Bei Airport habe ich nichts mit  Frequenz gefunden. Ich denke,dass kann man nur direkt über den Router  machen. Kann man denn so ein Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk problemlos aufbauen?


----------



## seth0487 (11. November 2010)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren diesen Router geholt Linksys by Cisco Simultaner Dual-N Band Wireless-Router WRT610N.

Bin total zufrieden mit den Übertragungsraten, allerdings habe ich weitaus weniger Netzte in meiner Umgebung und ich habe auch noch lange nicht das volle Potential dieses Routers ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Roadstar (11. November 2010)

seth0487 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren diesen Router geholt Linksys by Cisco Simultaner Dual-N Band Wireless-Router WRT610N.
> 
> Bin total zufrieden mit den Übertragungsraten, allerdings habe ich weitaus weniger Netzte in meiner Umgebung und ich habe auch noch lange nicht das volle Potential dieses Routers ausgeschöpft.




Der ist aber ohne integriertes Modem oder? Benutzt du das Originalfirmware oder ein DD-WRT? Wie gut ist Reichweite ? Bei mir ist eine dicke Wand dazwischen und 6-7 meter Abstand vom Router bis zu den Endgeräten.


----------



## seth0487 (11. November 2010)

Nein, der hat kein integriertes Modem, hab ja das von Alice, wo der WRT610N dran hängt. Reichweite kan ich schlecht beurteilen, da ich mich mit meinem Laptop nur in der Wohnung(60m²) aufhalte und dort habe ich überall vollen Empfang!
Hast du denn N-Draft in deinem Laptop?


----------



## Roadstar (11. November 2010)

Ja, N-Draft habe ich(AirPort). Auch Alice Modem  Muss ich mal probieren. Hast du viele Abstürze?


----------



## seth0487 (11. November 2010)

Noch nie hatte ich einen Absturz mit dem Router, eher gab es mal Probleme mit Alice(lag aber am Netz)


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (11. November 2010)

Hast du schon versucht die Kanäle 12,13 zu benutzen ? Bei vielen Routern sind die standardmäßig deaktiviert(nicht erlaubt in USA) und werden deshalb eher selten verwendet


----------



## Roadstar (12. November 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht die Kanäle 12,13 zu benutzen ? Bei vielen Routern sind die standardmäßig deaktiviert(nicht erlaubt in USA) und werden deshalb eher selten verwendet




Nein,ich dachte,es geht nur bis 11  . Ich wollte ja das ganze Kaufen und Umtauschen vermeiden, aber anscheinend lässt sich das nur durch ausprobieren rausfinden. Was denkt ihr über Netgear und D-Link? Sind nicht so gut oder?


----------



## mauorrizze (12. November 2010)

Wie gesagt, zum Ausprobieren kannst du gerne mal ein Ad-hoc-Netzwerk erstellen zwischen zwei Clients. Hier in einer Anleitung wie das unter Mac (zu Mac) geht, steht sogar was von Kanal auswählen: Ad-hoc Netz für Mac einrichten
IPs musst du dann vermutlich selbst festlegen, im Netz gibt es aber viele Hilfen und Anleitungen. Zum Testen des Geschwindigkeit würde ich vielleicht eine Dateikopie via Windowsfreigabe oder ein FTP-Server/-Client nehmen.

D-Link machen zumindest im LAN-Bereich sehr gute Produkte.


----------

